# ESPN 1000 Reports...



## bigpimpin (Jun 30, 2003)

That sources from the Bulls organization have stated that Eddy Curry has failed his physical with the NY Knicks. I believe it was Jurko that made this statement and this has not been made official yet. Has anyone else heard this? Am I going crazy?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

bigpimpin said:


> That sources from the Bulls organization have stated that Eddy Curry has failed his physical with the NY Knicks. I believe it was Jurko that made this statement and this has not been made official yet. Has anyone else heard this? Am I going crazy?


Well, I just heard Mike O'Golnick's Sportscenter on AM1000, and he didn't say anything about that.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Go on Isiah, accept him anyway!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Thread should probably be locked or deleted if no one can confirm . . . there's gonna be enough fireworks on here as it is as 6:00 approaches.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Thread should probably be locked or deleted if no one can confirm . . . there's gonna be enough fireworks on here as it is as 6:00 approaches.


Well, right after I read this post, I started listening to ESPN Radio 1000. All I heard was a Sportscenter update in which O'Golnick mentioned that the word on the physical hadn't come out yet, and now Mac, Jurko and Harry are talking White Sox.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

> Go on Isiah, accept him anyway!


 :laugh:


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

here comes a comcast report on 670


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Thread should probably be locked or deleted if no one can confirm . . . there's gonna be enough fireworks on here as it is as 6:00 approaches.


I agree.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

670: "still waiting on the eddy curry physical decision"

please change the title of this thread.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Bull_Market said:


> 670: "still waiting on the eddy curry physical decision"
> 
> please change the title of this thread.


I nominate "Yes, "bigpimpin" Is Crazy"


----------



## bigpimpin (Jun 30, 2003)

Didn't mean to give everyone panic attacks over this. I am relatively sure that Jurko said this. I am assuming that they dont want to speculate too much since there has been no official confirmation, just grumblings from inside sources.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

panic attacks? no...
:curse:  :eek8: :brokenhea :sad: :no: :dead:   :sfight: :heart: uke:  :starwars: :curse: :curse: :nonono: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :sigh: :naughty: :uhoh:  :dead: nfire: nfire: :sour: :sour: :krazy: :soapbox: :frown: :banghead: :banghead: :rock:  :verysad:       :rocket: :rocket: :fire: :upset: :hurl: :hurl:  :idea: :sigh: :sigh: :rocket: :uhoh:   :whatever: :argue: :no: :starwars: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue:


----------



## MVPKirk (Dec 17, 2004)

I heard it too... I didn't post because I couldn't tell if he was serious or not... But he also mentioned that they were the first to break the story.


----------



## bigpimpin (Jun 30, 2003)

Someone reported it on the another message board as well. That person reported that it was Mac, not Jurko. So, I am not crazy.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

bigpimpin said:


> Someone reported it on the another message board as well. I am not crazy.


link?

-Z-


----------



## bigpimpin (Jun 30, 2003)

No link yet. I heard it on the radio.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

bigpimpin said:


> No link yet. I heard it on the radio.


I was talking about the msg board.

-Z-


----------



## bigpimpin (Jun 30, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=421998&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=24


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

ok, now panic

:curse: :eek8: :curse: :eek8: :sfight:  :curse: uke: :curse: :jam: :starwars: :sfight: :boohoo: :curse: :twave: :jawdrop: :nonono: :boxing: :boxing: nfire: nfire: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :whofarted :jump: :krazy: :upset: :banghead: :rock: :banghead: :rock: :banghead: :wave: :headbang: :rocket:  :hurl: :fire: :upset: :jump: :woot:  :rocket: :boohoo: :sup: :thand: :guitar: :gbanana: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :argue: :starwars: nfire: :sfight: :twave:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

CBS 2 reported it last night that a team official told them that Eddy may have failed it before that thread got hijacked with pics of eddy.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

If it was Mac who made the claim it might not be total BS. I recall on Tuesday that he mentioned having cordial relationship with Paxson. However, if Mac really had that kind of Info they would use that as "Breaking News".


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

remlover said:


> If it was Mac who made the claim it might not be total BS. I recall on Tuesday that he mentioned having cordial relationship with Paxson. However, if Mac really had that kind of Info they would use that as "Breaking News".


I listened to the Score update right after 1 and David Schuster(if that's the correct spelling) said there was no news, and referred to the whole thing as a soap opera.

I have a feeling the whole thing is going to go to 5 pm Central, and the first we know of anything is Reinsdorf getting a phone call in Boston.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

someone in the Bulls organization told Harry that Eddy failed his physical. same source told him that jamal was hurt before anyone else reported it way back when.

Then he scolds the update guy because he said that there's no definitive news about Curry and the physical.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Listening to ESPN 1000 right now and he said that his "source" is stating that Curry failed his physical. They're upset that they're not going with his "scoop" on the updates (espn1000). Making them (Mac, Jurko and Harry) look bad, etc...

Can this get anymore uncertain?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Can this get anymore uncertain?


the answer is of course, yes,

though as of now, i really don't see how.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> the answer is of course, yes,
> 
> though as of now, i really don't see how.



There's no record of Eddy Curry ever existing.....


He was an illusion.... :scatter:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Independent of the quality of their information and what they're reporting, I just have to say that this is an absolutely horrible radio program.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Independent of the quality of their information and what they're reporting, I just have to say that this is an absolutely horrible radio program.


Hey! We agree on something! :cheers: I haven't lived in the chicagoland area for over 20 years and i've never listened to this show before.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Independent of the quality of their information and what they're reporting, I just have to say that this is an absolutely horrible radio program.


I agree comepletely. Furthermore, sports radio in Chicago, period, is dreadful.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Now they've added the scoop to the update, but with a bunch of hemming and hawing.

What I'm not getting is how a Bulls' source would have any reason to be privvy to the conclusions of the Knicks' doctors, unless the Knicks have already let the Bulls know the deal will need to be unwound.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

And no follow-up after the update . . . but they did take the time to call Fenway Park a dump.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

PC Load Letter said:


> I agree comepletely. Furthermore, sports radio in Chicago, period, is dreadful.


Sports radio everywhere is dreadful?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh dear god I hope this isn't true. If it is we lose two first rounders , Thomas, and Sweetney for nothing.

And by the way it makes Paxson so right for all of you that bash him.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

MongolianDeathCloud said:


> Sports radio everywhere is dreadful?


I've never heard sports radio in any other city, but based on the type of people who tend to cover sports, I'd bet you're right.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

who wants to bet a negative verdict could be a negotiating ploy by IT ?

he did squeeze out a 1st rounder(ironically the bulls pick) out of the suns based on insurance issues that should have been common knowledge to him.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I put no faith in this scoop at this point.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> I've never heard sports radio in any other city, but based on the type of people who tend to cover sports, I'd bet you're right.


 When I listen to non-Chicago sports radio, I'm stuck by how sports radio DJ's are a type-set. I used to think Dan Macneil had a distinctive edge and charm, but you flip on Boston sports radio, and sure enough, there is a broadcaster who both sounds and acts exactly like him. Sports radio DJ's -- like bad boy-bands -- are a parody of themselves. 

There are a few exceptions, which I have come to respect for their trully distinctive approaches. I've never heard anything quite like Boers and Bernsie in the national media. . . Les Grobstein also. Though, at times, I'm not a particular fan of the prementioned, they each at least step up to the plate with something bizarrely original.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

If this indeed does happen I'm thinking that somebody in the Knicks org pulled the plug on this trade on purpose. Healthy or not Curry is a huge risk for an organization and possible could get sued.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I put no faith in this scoop at this point.


What are your thoughts on Fenway Park?

Any NFL locks you'd like to share with us?

(I don't want this listening experience to go completely to waste.)


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> I've never heard anything quite like Boers and Bernsie in the national media. . . Les Grobstein also.


LOL... those are the only two i really like.


The Mike and the MadDog (sp?) interview with Sam Smith was good, IMO. I have not heard an interview like that on the air in Chicago that detailed, IMO.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Coverage by the NY media has been varied but for the most part excellent. Everything from the NY times have been top notch. National media coverage increased 10 fold once Eddy was traded. 
*
Knicks' Trade Will Depend on How the Test Blips Go
* * Curry Faces Tests to Evaluate Risk Factor*

*No Information Yet From Tests, or From Curry
*


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

According to Stephen A. Smith in an interview on 1050 ESPN radio NY, Curry has passed the physical. Smith is hearing that the Bulls are holding up the trade.

This is wild and wacky stuff, folks. I wouldn't put a lot of stock in the analysis you'll see here, but multiple people are confirming what Smith said.

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=422079&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=36


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

Stephen a smith was on ny radio and said he heard curry passed the physical but both ams are playin possum,he says he thnks paxson wil now try to say one of the knicks failed the physical so hecan get eddy bak now that he knows he passed his physical and this his plan all along...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Keith Closs said:


> Stephen a smith was on ny radio and said he heard curry passed the physical but both ams are playin possum,he says he thnks paxson wil now try to say one of the knicks failed the physical so hecan get eddy bak now that he knows he passed his physical and this his plan all along...


Whoa. Wouldn't that be a turn of events. I wonder how this would affect Eddy's feelings toward the Bulls. Will he be happy to come back, or would this cause a larger dispute between him and the franchise


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pax and Isiah need to grow up.

Pax is probably waiting on Isiah to clear Eddy, so he can not clear Sweetney or Thomas and cancel the trade. Thomas is probably waiting on Paxson to clear Sweetney and Thomas, so he can clear Eddy, or say he didn't clear and drop one of the picks out of the deal.

This deal seems far from over, and both guys seem to be playing it close to the vest. With Eddy in between.

Won't they think of the children?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

this is just getting to be tooo much! Now we have Stephen A. Smith saying he's passed (whom I'll believe over a "source" from three guffawing sports jocs) and that Pax is playing chicken with IT. It doesn't make sense that Pax would wait for the results of Curry's physical if he was so adamant about the DNA test.

For the love of God! Just end it all!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what purpose does it serve for the bulls to hold it up?

sweetney and thomas passed their physicals for all we know and are sitting on folding chairs watching practice until the word from new york becomes official.

we are waiting on the knicks. not the other way around. 

well i hope eddy did pass.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

This is getting bizarre. Can't wait till 6PM ET.

I would be beyond shocked if Paxson wanted Eddy back minus a DNA test.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> what purpose does it serve for the bulls to hold it up?


Just the standard operating procedure of John "Dr. Evil" Paxson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Keith Closs said:


> Stephen a smith was on ny radio and said he heard curry passed the physical but both ams are playin possum,he says he thnks paxson wil now try to say one of the knicks failed the physical so hecan get eddy bak now that he knows he passed his physical and this his plan all along...


 I don't believe Stephen A because that assumption just doesn't make sense. physical doesn't equal genetic test.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I don't believe Stephen A because that assumption just doesn't make sense. physical doesn't equal genetic test.


I don't follow, spongy. The Knicks couldn't have given Curry a DNA test, it's expressly prohibited by NY state law.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

jbulls said:


> This is getting bizarre. Can't wait till 6PM ET.
> 
> I would be beyond shocked if Paxson wanted Eddy back minus a DNA test.


and if he does what would you think, if this was all just a ploy?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> what purpose does it serve for the bulls to hold it up?
> 
> sweetney and thomas passed their physicals for all we know and are sitting on folding chairs watching practice until the word from new york becomes official.
> 
> ...


Perhaps they want to make sure Zeke really does waive AD?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> what purpose does it serve for the bulls to hold it up?
> 
> sweetney and thomas passed their physicals for all we know and are sitting on folding chairs watching practice until the word from new york becomes official.
> 
> ...


Antonio Davis is probably the reason the deal is being held up on the Bulls end. We want to make it clear that the Knicks are to release him. Antonio is probably in Pax's office right now. "family emergency" my ***. This is like trading hostages in here.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I wouldn't put much into what a moron like Stephen A. Smith was saying. Every time some issue came out, this jerk always acted like he had reliable inside source and build up his own saying.

Plus it just doesn't sound like Paxon. Anyone?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I don't believe Stephen A because that assumption just doesn't make sense. physical doesn't equal genetic test.


Plus it is my understanding that the Bulls have already indicated the Knicks players have passed their physicals.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I don't follow, spongy. The Knicks couldn't have given Curry a DNA test, it's expressly prohibited by NY state law.


scott they can , they just cant force him to take it, eddy can alway volunteer ....the way things are now he might if he has a guarentee that it means he stays a knick.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I don't follow, spongy. The Knicks couldn't have given Curry a DNA test, it's expressly prohibited by NY state law.


What I mean by this is that Paxson now wanting Eddy back because the Knicks supposedly passed Eddy on his physicals doesn't make sense. I say it doesn't matter that Eddy passed that physical because Paxson wants him to take a different test. (which is illegal in 40 states)


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Antonio Davis is probably the reason the deal is being held up on the Bulls end. We want to make it clear that the Knicks are to release him. Antonio is probably in Pax's office right now. "family emergency" my ***. This is like trading hostages in here.


the trade has to go through , meaning the players have to pass the physicals 1st , there really is nothing pax can do on that front ...its not like he's going to make IT sign a side contract on it.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

My biggest worry about this trade going through is the whole Antonio Davis side of it. How are the Bulls not going to get sanctioned for this? Maybe this is what is actualy holding up the deal. Both sides are getting worried that their may be consequences if what is being leaked is actualy true.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> What I mean by this is that Paxson now wants Eddy back because the Knicks supposedly passed Eddy on his physicals. I say it doesn't matter that Eddy passed that physical because Paxson wants him to take a different test. (which is illegal in 40 states)


Gotcha.

I like Grinch's theory that Isiah is trying to wriggle something extra out of the deal like he did with Phoenix. Based on the late-arriving/missing documentation from Chicago, Isiah could say the initial trade wasn't made in good faith and that the Bulls withheld medical information. Maybe he could get back a draft pick or two in that case?

And the whole AD thing has just been one giant fiasco. Both sides should have told him just to keep his mouth shut for three weeks.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

ESPN news just said that Curry is still a Bull and we are going to have to wait to see if he passed his physical. I dont know about you guys but man is this taking long, i dont even remmeber the last time when a physical wasnt a lock. For it to take this long something is up, i mean we are 2 hours away from the deadline and yet the trade is still not official.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

From one of the articles posted in the Eddy didn't pass the physical thread:


> Thomas missed the Bulls' morning session as he was finishing tests for his physical, coach Scott Skiles said.


http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull071.html

If he was just finishing tests for his physical this morning, then he probably hasn't been cleared yet either.

I think both sides are playing hardball here.

I just want it to stop. Make it stop. Make it stoppppp!


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=422113&sid=d97e701ad0eb9b9e985f0c3196015cbf

Here is a summary of the SAS interview.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> ESPN news just said that Curry is still a Bull and we are going to have to wait to see if he passed his physical. I dont know about you guys but man is this taking long, i dont even remmeber the last time when a physical wasnt a lock. For it to take this long something is up, i mean we are 2 hours away from the deadline and yet the trade is still not official.


As a nets fan, im know how you guys feel.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> ESPN news just said that Curry is still a Bull and we are going to have to wait to see if he passed his physical. I dont know about you guys but man is this taking long, i dont even remmeber the last time when a physical wasnt a lock. For it to take this long something is up, i mean we are 2 hours away from the deadline and yet the trade is still not official.


Shareef Abdur Rahim failed his physical for the Nets. There's been a couple deals recently where a player hasn't passed their physical. It used to be a lock, it isn't anymore.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I like Grinch's theory that Isiah is trying to wriggle something extra out of the deal like he did with Phoenix. Based on the late-arriving/missing documentation from Chicago, Isiah could say the initial trade wasn't made in good faith and that the Bulls withheld medical information. Maybe he could get back a draft pick or two in that case?
> 
> And the whole AD thing has just been one giant fiasco. Both sides should have told him just to keep his mouth shut for three weeks.


 Yes that is a good possibilty. It was reported last night that a subdued Isiah was waiting for medical records from the Bulls in order to complete the deal.

MSG clip


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Shareef Abdur Rahim failed his physical for the Nets. There's been a couple deals recently where a player hasn't passed their physical. It used to be a lock, it isn't anymore.


 To me I think that NJ now takes extra precautions in their physical ever since the Alonzo-kindney-no insurance fiasco. Shareef passes the Sacramento physical but failing the Nets indicates just that.

The NBA has no standard regarding physicals it seems.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> and if he does what would you think, if this was all just a ploy?


I'd feel that his comments leading up to the deal were extremely disingenuous and his self-righteuousness was all the more bizzare.

But that's if he wants Eddy back with the intent to play him minus a DNA test. And I just can't believe that. It wouldn't just be unethical given his prior stance, it would be stupid.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok so if Curry fails his physical then the Trade is void correct? But what about his contract, if he was signed for 6 years and then traded to the Knick does that mean his contract is also void?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Ok so if Curry fails his physical then the Trade is void correct? But what about his contract, if he was signed for 6 years and then traded to the Knick does that mean his contract is also void?


Yes, the contract's void. Everything returns to as it was before the trade.

And that would be a horror show.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jbulls said:


> I'd feel that his comments leading up to the deal were extremely disingenuous and his self-righteuousness was all the more bizzare.
> 
> But that's if he wants Eddy back with the intent to play him minus a DNA test. And I just can't believe that. It wouldn't just be unethical given his prior stance, it would be stupid.



this is a pax quote from the new york times today:



> Yet for John Paxson, the Bulls' general manager, nothing short of the DNA test could mitigate the concern that Curry could die on the basketball court.
> 
> "No one could assure me that that could never happen," Paxson said Thursday in a telephone interview from his office in Deerfield, Ill. "I wish Eddy well. I just know that from my standpoint and from the Chicago Bulls organization and all the people here, we would rather go winless than to risk what we could possibly have risked here."


in other words, he wasn't going to back down from the testing request. 

{sorry if this has been posted, miz was having serious internet access issues for the last 24 hours.}


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Ok so if Curry fails his physical then the Trade is void correct? But what about his contract, if he was signed for 6 years and then traded to the Knick does that mean his contract is also void?


This is from Larry ****'s FAQ


76. Can a team sign a player using the sign-and-trade rule and then say, "Ha ha, we fooled you. We're not trading you!"? 
No. A sign-and-trade is treated like a single, atomic transaction, not two separate transactions between which one party can change its mind. *The sign-and-trade clause makes the contract invalid if the trade does not take place within 48 hours. *


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> this is a pax quote from the new york times today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but as importantly he now knows curry has settled on $ amount it makes getting a deal done alot easier.


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Did anybody notice this?



> The club also was waiting for Curry's medical records from Chicago. The deadline for the deal is 6 p.m. Friday.


ESPN


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The only reason I can see the Bulls dragging this out or stalling would be Antonio Davis. Eddy's health/passing his physical can't be a reason. That makes no sense. Why would Pax want Eddy back, sans DNA test, and say everything is hunky-dory? Davis, on the other hand, makes a lot of sense to stall. I've got to believe that it was agreed as part of the original deal that Davis be waived by the Knicks upon completion of the deal. Possibly IT has changed his stance on that little issue and so now Pax is threatening on nixing the deal and IT won't get his prized center? What a soap opera!

Pax, just close this thing up! If AD is the sticking point - just let it go man!!!! It just isn't worth it!

(as an aside, if this goes thru and the Bulls give up the options on the future pick/swap of pick - I'll be upset. That was the best part of the deal!)


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Bolts said:


> Did anybody notice this?
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN


No time for medical records. Everyone was celebrating roshashanna.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> If AD is the sticking point - just let it go man!!!! It just isn't worth it!
> 
> (as an aside, if this goes thru and the Bulls give up the options on the future pick/swap of pick - I'll be upset. That was the best part of the deal!)


Also, as an aside, I am surprised this option is not used in more trades. Makes for great theater. If you are CONFIDENT, you would think your team wouldn't be hurt by this - might be helped.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> No time for medical records. Everyone was celebrating roshashanna.


jbulls, lending a little brevity to the situation in not just one but TWO threads.

:clap:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

why are the bulls holding onto Eddy's medical records? Can't you just fax those over? What are waiting on, the pony express?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> jbulls, lending a little brevity to the situation in not just one but TWO threads.
> 
> :clap:


I let 'em fly after the high holy days.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> {sorry if this has been posted, miz was having serious internet access issues for the last 24 hours.}


Uh-oh we now have Mods talking in the third person...first Eddy now Miz! 

----------------
SAS makes me laugh. What kind of game does he think the Bulls are playign? Nothing will change Curry and the Bulls stance on DNA testing. Must be nice for SAS to talk in total generality and have it passed on as fact. 

Good to know that Dr Eddy Curry and His team of familiy members have cleared him to play!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

remlover said:


> Uh-oh we now have Mods talking in the third person...first Eddy now Miz!


to be fair, Eddy probably stole that bit from miz. She's been doing that since before it was cool.

edit: I'd better throw a disarming smilie in here. :smilewink <---that'll do.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> to be fair, Eddy probably stole that bit from miz. She's been doing that since before it was cool.
> 
> edit: I'd better throw a disarming smilie in here. :smilewink <---that'll do.



lol. you know it!

but seriously, the connection to bbb.net was out since wednesday nite, with the exception of like 6 minutes yesterday. i was not a happy chick. nosiree bob. i was beginning to think it was a karma thing since this was literally the only site i couldn't get on!! 

and did you guys see the bit about larry brown saying *"that team HAD a bright future"*. it was in the espn article i read yesterday, and of course i was dying to post it but i couldn't!!!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2182848



> Thomas and Knicks coach Larry Brown said Curry was in good spirits.
> 
> "He's a Chicago kid. *That team had a great future.* I don't know if it's ever easy being traded," Brown said. "My hope is that this is a good situation for him."


ok, so enough about the miz


:smilewink


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

What if the trade is rejected? I sort of feel like I might be happy. Remember that a big part of our growth as a team has been roster consistency. That's not just about LOSING pieces, but about adding them. Adding a new, fairly important piece like Sweetney is something that can disrupt team chemistry, fo sho.

Showtyme thinks that this is all very, very interesting. Yessssss.... precioussss.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

So, let me get this straight, the deadline is in an hour? Or is it two? Or am I confused?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

54 minutes

6pm eastern, 5pm central


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

MongolianDeathCloud said:


> So, let me get this straight, the deadline is in an hour? Or is it two? Or am I confused?



i am pretty sure its est. so it sould be 1


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

MongolianDeathCloud said:


> So, let me get this straight, the deadline is in an hour? Or is it two? Or am I confused?


remlover believes the deadline expires in 54 minutes.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> lol. you know it!
> 
> but seriously, the connection to bbb.net was out since wednesday nite, with the exception of like 6 minutes yesterday. i was not a happy chick. nosiree bob. i was beginning to think it was a karma thing since this was literally the only site i couldn't get on!!
> 
> ...


"HAD"? "HAD"? 

"HAD". my *** Coach Brown. You know what? If Curry take Chicago out of his system as Coach Brown once told former Bulls, good luck with that, Coach Brown? 

"Chicago" out of Curry = Perfect match for current Knick makeup.

For the sake of his own team, Coach Brown'd better hope that Curry keep Chicago in him for all I know.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So what if Eddy passes his phsyical, and Tim Thomas fails his? If Eddy's been cleared by the Knicks to play, do they just go ahead and drop the DNA test? Does Eddy sign here for the QO or do the Bulls get him for what the Knicks were going to pay him(less than he was demanding from us)?

If this trade falls through and it means we get Eddy back playing for us, without all of this crazy circus garbage, then that would be great. :banana: :banana:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> What if the trade is rejected? I sort of feel like I might be happy. Remember that a big part of our growth as a team has been roster consistency. That's not just about LOSING pieces, but about adding them. Adding a new, fairly important piece like Sweetney is something that can disrupt team chemistry, fo sho.
> 
> Showtyme thinks that this is all very, very interesting. Yessssss.... precioussss.


Having this trade rejected for any reason will result in an unprecedented circus on any number of levels. 

I agree with you about continuity, and I think that the Bulls would have been much better off keeping Curry as part of their long-term core, but I'm not willing to throw out the baby with the bathwater. Having Curry back with all kinds of national attention and pretty angry, raw feelings on both sides, and possible litigation/arbitration just isn't what the rest of the team needs right now. 

Momentum's a pretty precarious thing, and with the improvements in the East and a giant distraction to deal with, I can easily see the Bulls slipping back into the lottery, even if it's something not totally unrespectable like 39-43 or 40-42. That is not a direction in which I'd like the team to go.

So if the deal is rejected for reasons other than Eddy's failing the physical, I think Paxson needs to cut bait immediately, assuming he was being truthful when he said the Knicks were the only interested team.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Well, if it's in an hour, and no definitive news has leaked out, this seems very fishy... my spider sense is tingling!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> So if the deal is rejected for reasons other than Eddy's failing the physical, I think Paxson needs to cut bait immediately, assuming he was being truthful when he said the Knicks were the only interested team.


The only way Curry is back in Chicago is if he fails the physical.

The whole scenario of the Knicks waiting to clear Eddy at the last second so the Bulls dont fail one of their players is laughable. 

If Eddy is back in Chicago, the national attention will be on Curry and his heart.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Having this trade rejected for any reason will result in an unprecedented circus on any number of levels.


Ron Cey agrees with ScottMay. 

But Ron Cey is not Ron Cey.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Even if the deal is off and we are getting angry, unhappy Curry back, I wouldn't worry too much about it on one condition.

As long as Curry can get the money he wanted from Paxon, he will be quite content to be a Bull. It was always and only about getting the money that he wanted as far as Curry is concerned. Where he gets it from was never a concern.

But still I don't think this will happen. It's just too bizarre!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

remlover said:


> The only way Curry is back in Chicago is if he fails the physical.
> 
> The whole scenario of the Knicks waiting to clear Eddy at the last second so the Bulls dont fail one of their players is laughable.
> 
> If Eddy is back in Chicago, the national attention will be on Curry and his heart.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It doesn't have to be 6 PM ET. The deadline can be extended :



> Under N.B.A. rules, the physical examinations of all five players in the trade must be completed by 6 p.m. Friday. The deadline can be extended if both teams agree. Thomas said he hoped that everything would be resolved before then and that Curry would be cleared to practice with the Knicks Friday afternoon.


Both teams must agree so if Paxson says no to the deadline extension, then he's the one that doesn't want to get the deal done. If the Knicks give up, then they don't like the deal anymore.

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/07/sports/basketball/07knicks.html

Also "waiting on the medical records" was reported last night :


> The Knicks were still waiting for test results to determine the health of Curry's heart, and for some of his medical records to arrive from Chicago. Team officials had expected to conclude their evaluation by Thursday, but instead announced that it would take another day.


 spongy trying to watch the white sox.


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Maybe the Knicks are playing games. The Knicks could reject the trade and then pick up Currry on the back end after he is let go by the Bulls. I just don't see him ever playing a game in a Bulls uniform again.

The DNA crap is a red herring. The insurance companies saw something in the non-DNA examinations that was a serious red flag. Insurance companies don't turn money down very often. The Knicks are seeing the same thing.

So, the best all around resutls for the Bulls is:

1. Trade goes through
2. Eddy get his money and promptly starts to value his life and retires.
3. Knicks win 13 games two years in a row and Bulls get their #1 picks.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Call me naive, but I'm not buying any Knicks-based or Bulls-based conspiracies. For any GM to engage in such underhanded tactics would be a death sentence around the league with other GMs and teams and, quite possibly, would subject him to severe sanctions from the league (though I don't know it the league would have that authority). 

I find it far more likely, that if there even is an issue (which I still doubt), it is based purely on Eddy's health and the findings of the Knicks' doctors. Call me crazy, but I do think that most of the time the simplest, most obvious answer is the right one.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm having trouble figuring this out. 

The Knicks appears to take a completely reasonable approach to clearing Eddy. If they flunk him, then I don't see what the controversy for the Bulls is. We can say, "Hey, the Knicks thought he shouldn't play even without the DNA test. Give him a nice parting gift and send him on his way.

You can say it's bad because we don't get Sweetney, a low #1, and Tim Thomas for AD, but it's hardly a circus. Since I'm not at all convinced what we were getting was worth AD or that much at all, I'm not all that worried.

Now if he passes the test and the Bulls try to back out, that'd be a bit of a circus, but 1) that doesn't seem like a Pax thing to do, and 2) the only way they say the Knicks test was sufficient is if they drop the DNA demand. That seems perfectly reasonable to me, but apparently isn't to Pax unless he's way more devious than I think. But if he is, why do all this in the first place? Why not just drop the demand and give him a physical like that yourself (No, I don't buy the whole convoluted Stephen A. Smith story).


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> spongy trying to watch the white sox.


who is the pitcher for the white sox? miz thinks he is a hottie. wow. 

:angel: 



oh, and i don't think the bulls are angling here. if anyone is angling it's the knicks, which would include getting SAS out there on the airwaves spouting this stuff he is spouting. oh sure, it's a "scoop" alright.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Anyone think it might have to do with AD? Perhaps his decision is a breaking point for one of the teams involved?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

whaddya wanna bet that SAS's source on this is leon rose?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> who is the pitcher for the white sox? miz thinks he is a hottie. wow.
> 
> :angel:


"Sweet!!! She's got a 
thing for baseball players.
I wonder if she likes'em
penguin-shaped?"
:thinking:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Yikes, Damaso Marte is a freaking gasoline truck today.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Yikes, Damaso Marte is a freaking gasoline truck today.



:laugh:

he just came in for hottie pitcher. getting LIT up. oh well. no way chicago wins at fenway.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

George Steinbrenner CANNOT be happy watching Contreras and Hernandez.

Bases loaded, 0 outs, none across. THat's outstanding.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> George Steinbrenner CANNOT be happy watching Contreras and Hernandez.
> 
> Bases loaded, 0 outs, none across. THat's outstanding.


 My dream would be Jose starting and El duque closing a game 7 at home against the Yanks in the ALCS. 

And Michael Sweetney throwing out the first pitch just to stick it.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

wrong!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> :laugh:
> 
> he just came in for hottie pitcher. getting LIT up. oh well. no way chicago wins at fenway.


el duque baby. well i was wrong. congrats to the white sox!!


----------

